

The Pale King (David Foster Wallace) is up for pre-order - zmmz
http://amzn.com/0316074233

======
MaysonL
And an Amazon link, rather than amazn(wtf?) [http://www.amazon.com/Pale-King-
David-Foster-Wallace/dp/0316...](http://www.amazon.com/Pale-King-David-Foster-
Wallace/dp/0316074233)

~~~
zmmz
Click the "share" button (underneath the add to cart box). It's their shortner
that gives permalinks.

~~~
MaysonL
Ah - thanks.

